# first builds



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

what are a few things needed...Im sure this has been beaten to death but I cant find real info on building a 9-10 foot spinning rod for surf use!

Im not looking for any decorative wraps or anything...just plain, black and functional!

I figure I need:
-Rod blank
-Matching guides and correct number of guides
-Thread for guides
-Some form of epoxy
-something to spin the rod
-reel seat
-cork tape for bottom end
-foam pad for in front of reel seat

Is this something I can accomplish with little to no equipment? As in with only basic tools. I have plenty of time to spend on this project also so time is not an issue!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes you can do this without any equipment. A cardboard box with some V notches cut in it have wrapped a many rods. The only other thing I can think of is you need a structural epoxy, like rod bond, and a thread finish epoxy, like threadmaster. I personally would use the x flocked heat shrink over the cork tape, but thats just me. Good luck, plenty of good rodbuilders on here to answer your questions


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

You say a cardboard box with notches? How about explaining that, if you would. I would like to build a rod or two but I dont want to get into a whole shop outfitting project. I just want to build them to fish with and if the fever overcomes me I can go from there. Thanks


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The cardboard box Chuck mentioned is for holding and turning your rod. Cut a v into oppisite sides to hold your rod. You can turn it that way.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

So, do you need a motor or do you turn it by hand?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

You turn it by hand. The cardboard box basically works like a set of "V blocks" to hold the rod steady while you spin it by hand. You can also put the spool of thread behind you (while sitting on the couch) & run the thread under your leg to tension it for wrapping.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

I actually have a tool for holding a bobin with tension(archery) It seems like that might work. What about the finish over the wraps? Do you turn the rod while it dries or is there another way?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

scsurfcaster said:


> I actually have a tool for holding a bobin with tension(archery) It seems like that might work. What about the finish over the wraps? Do you turn the rod while it dries or is there another way?


Basically what you would do is put your epoxy on over the threads. Let it sag to the bottom and take off the excess with a coffee filter or the brush you applied it with. Turn it about 90 to 180 degrees, peoples opinion vary on how much to turn it, its personal preference. Continue turning this way untill it quits sagging, times vary by thread finish manufacturers. Turning by hand would require you to pay attention to the rod for 6-8 hours.Or you can get a rod dryer on ebay for about $30-40.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

scsurfcaster said:


> I actually have a tool for holding a bobin with tension(archery) It seems like that might work. What about the finish over the wraps? Do you turn the rod while it dries or is there another way?


That may work, but you would have to wind the bobbin around the rod or anchor the bobbin in some way. What I find that really works well is to use a book as a tension device and a means to contain my spool of thread. Just position the spool on a flat surface so that when the thread comes off of it it tries to roll toward the book. The spool will run into the book and stay right there. To adjust the thread tension simply use more or less pages of the book.


----------

